# UK Civil Partnership AND US Same-sex marriage?



## JB1611 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello,

My partner is a US Citizen and I am a British Citizen. We are a same sex couple, currently living in the UK as civil partners. We are looking to move to the US within the next year.

The US now recognises same-sex marriage for immigration purposes, but UK civil partnerships are NOT counted as same-sex marriages. The UK will be allowing same-sex marriage from March this year; however couples already in civil partnerships have to wait until at least the end of 2014 for the UK to put a “conversion” process in place to allow us to convert our civil partnership to a marriage. 

Since we want to move to the US now, this poses a dilemma. My question is: does anyone know if it is okay for us to go to the US as visitors, get married, and then come back to the UK and apply with that marriage license? So I want to know whether we are allowed to have both a UK civil partnership and a US marriage. 

I have done extensive research but cannot find anything online to answer this question!

Thanks.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Your partner could sponsor you for a K-1 Fiancé Visa right now, then you could move together to the U.S., get married in any state where same sex marriages are available, and live happily ever after in that state or in another state. Only one plane ride would be required.


----------



## Woodstock (Mar 11, 2009)

Similar situation here. CP's in U.K. Moving to U.S.

U.S. citizen petitions the USCIS for permission for fiancé to apply for a Fiancé Visa. Process takes about the same amount of time as applying for a spousal visa. Count on six-eight months. Once U.K. partner gets a Fiancé Visa and is admitted into the U.S., you must marry within 90 days. The good thing is there is no waiting period for a permit to work or travel. Within days of your wedding you get a paper that's tantamount to a green card, which comes later.
The significant form is the I-129F. There's a lot to it and backup evidence is tremendous. I'd recommend a good immigration lawyer to do it for you. A good lawyer will even attend your immigration interview once you've been married for six months.


----------



## JB1611 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you both for your replies - we are actually going over to the US for a holiday and to visit family in the next few weeks before returning to the UK anyway, so getting married there and coming back isn't a problem.

My real concern is whether getting married there AND having a UK civil partnership is someone illegal? (Sort of like having two marriages?!)


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Not a problem.

New York City, to pick an example, even expressly allows couples (same and opposite sex) to marry each other again. If they're already married to each other NYC will even waive the normal 24 hour waiting period upon submission of proof of marriage. So they _really_ don't have a problem with it.

Congratulations on your pending nuptuals.


----------

